
Huawei’s Clout Is So Strong It’s Helping Shape Global 5G Rules - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-01/huawei-s-clout-is-so-strong-it-s-helping-shape-global-5g-rules
======
aritmo
> “Having a socialist government basically in charge right now is incredibly
> problematic for U.S. goals, and 5G specifically,” Michael O’Rielly, a member
> of the U.S. Federal Communications Commission, said in an interview.

"socialist"? Who says such things? Is he a trump appointee?

